# VR6 12V OBDII SAI Delete...I have ?'s...need answers...



## Doc_Carnage (Nov 4, 2002)

Pretty straight forward...I have a 97 GLX, and am having "issues" with the SAI. Combi valve is shot, and I want to delete the whole SAI system. 
I'm running a TT chip (no special programming)...
I see BFI has a SAI delete plug, that's the obvious part.
I want to know what else I will have to purchase/modify to delete the SAI and keep the CEL off.
(trying not to drop 2 bills on a c2 chip)

Any info/help is greatly appreciated...
Any sarcasm is not...:thumbdown:


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

You might try posting in the 2.8VR forum. It may get more answers and visibility. This forum is for the 2.8L 30 Valve engine. Just a suggestion.


----------



## Doc_Carnage (Nov 4, 2002)

Thanks for the heads-up, I guess I clicked the wrong forum...*Duh*...=)


----------

